# BRUTAL HEIGHT PILL - 6'5" normie cold approaches on campus...



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

and gets rejected by every girl.

JFL at people thinking 6'5" with normie face is equal to 5'7" with Chad face. You think Vinnie Hacker or Taylor Lautner would get rejected by beckies?













*6'5", white, with hair*. @SubhumanCurrycel is this Chad?


----------



## gamma (Jun 4, 2021)

After 5'8 it's: Face > frame > height


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 4, 2021)

or cold approaches are just ...


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> or cold approaches are just ...


You think Chad can't get a becky's number from a cold approach? According to people on this forum, a 6'5" normie has the same irl SMV as a 5'7" Chad.

@turkproducer


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jun 4, 2021)

His approach is too direct, as a wise man once said, bitches be crazy, they dont know what they want so even if you put it in their face they will reject it. Instead you need to manipulate their emotions by greeting by them and acting nt and building up the conversation. Obviously your looks are still the biggest element but its not like with height or a good face or even both that you can just walk up to women and ask them “wanna bang” and get a good response. Also it seems like a small difference but saying “can I...” or “would you like...” is much worse than saying “give me your number” or “hey put your number in my phone we can chill sometime”. Personality/game definitely has its value


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> You think Chad can't get a becky's number from a cold approach? According to people on this forum, a 6'5" normie has the same irl SMV as a 5'7" Chad.
> 
> @turkproducer


 he is approaching like an absolute autist faggot, “hey i’m 6’5” he sounds so insecure, like he is parading his only positive feature 

also PUA is largely a meme, put this guy in a club setting or tinder and gymmaxxed i think he would do a lot better


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> he is approaching like an absolute autist faggot, “hey i’m 6’5” he sounds so insecure, like he is parading his only positive feature
> 
> also PUA is largely a meme, put this guy in a club setting or tinder and gymmaxxed i think he would do a lot better





SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> His approach is too direct, as a wise man once said, bitches be crazy, they dont know what they want so even if you put it in their face they will reject it. Instead you need to manipulate their emotions by greeting by them and acting nt and building up the conversation. Obviously your looks are still the biggest element but its not like with height or a good face or even both that you can just walk up to women and ask them “wanna bang” and get a good response. Also it seems like a small difference but saying “can I...” or “would you like...” is much worse than saying “give me your number” or “hey put your number in my phone we can chill sometime”. Personality/game definitely has its value


Would Chad get rejected by beckies? I've heard you say 6'5" normie == 5'7" Chad.


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Would Chad get rejected by beckies? I've heard you say 6'5" normie == 5'7" Chad.


Idk about 5’7 chad is equal to 6’5 normie 

i definitely think 5’7 chad (a real chad, aka 6.5+ psl face) will out slay a tall normie anyday

but let’s say the guy is 6’3 even and then 5.25 psl, it could be much more close


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jun 4, 2021)

he's also chadlite facially maybe cold approaching just doesn't work


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> he's also chadlite facially maybe cold approaching just doesn't work


I thought the same at first but look at his closeups. He's normie. Big nose, no eyebrows, etc.


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Would Chad get rejected by beckies? I've heard you say 6'5" normie == 5'7" Chad.


I think theres a certain point with looks where you can pretty much say or do anything and females will be interested, but thats like 99.9th percentile looks. I dont think a 5’7 guy with a chad face could make it work if he acted exactly like the guy in this video. I think if you had a guy who looked like brad pitt or tom cruise or henry cavill, who was 6 foot or taller, then this approach would maybe work 10% of the time. But if that same dude would go up and say “hey gimme your number lets chill” or “hey gimme your snapchat” or whatever normies use then i think it would go better. Just the smallest things cna really make a difference, even if the words are all the same just saying something with different body language and intonation can change the womans interpretation. However, for everything I said, I think its only true if you are above average. If youre a 4/10 nothing will help


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> I think theres a certain point with looks where you can pretty much say or do anything and females will be interested, but thats like 99.9th percentile looks. I dont think a 5’7 guy with a chad face could make it work if he acted exactly like the guy in this video. I think if you had a guy who looked like brad pitt or tom cruise or henry cavill, who was 6 foot or taller, then this approach would maybe work 10% of the time. But if that same dude would go up and say “hey gimme your number lets chill” or “hey gimme your snapchat” or whatever normies use then i think it would go better. Just the smallest things cna really make a difference, even if the words are all the same just saying something with different body language and intonation can change the womans interpretation. However, for everything I said, I think its only true if you are above average. If youre a 4/10 nothing will help


1% of men are 6'4" and let's assume 1% of men are facially Chad. You're bluepilled if you think a guy with a top 1% face can't get a girls number with the most autistic approach.


----------



## loksr (Jun 4, 2021)

didn't watch the video but you can't just go "ey bby I'm 6'5" want sum fuk? "
a REAL chad probably could but not anybody else
I'm sure if he had just said "hey can I get your number?" or some shit it would've worked a lot more often


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 1% of men are 6'4" and let's assume 1% of men are facially Chad. You're bluepilled if you think a guy with a top 1% face can't get a girls number with the most autistic approach.


6’4 guy with a top 1% face would definitely get girls with an autistic approach. But this guy isnt that good looking, and that kind of stuff really only works if you are, like you say top 1% face and top 1% height, which is 1 in ten thousand dudes


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> 6’4 guy with a top 1% face would definitely get girls with an autistic approach. But this guy isnt that good looking, and that kind of stuff really only works if you are, like you say top 1% face and top 1% height, which is 1 in ten thousand dudes


Taylor Lautner and Vinnie Hacker could easily do this and are below average in height. They just have top 1% face.


----------



## Warlow (Jun 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> Idk about 5’7 chad is equal to 6’5 normie
> 
> i definitely think 5’7 chad (a real chad, aka 6.5+ psl face) will out slay a tall normie anyday
> 
> but let’s say the guy is 6’3 even and then 5.25 psl, it could be much more close


world view shattering all of a sudden albanian boy?

don't backtrack now


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 4, 2021)

that video is cringe as fuck

also stop trying to deny the heightpill the heightpill is very much real, i always see guys with girlfriends who are 6ft1+ and they can get away with so much, bald, overweight, bad features, a combanaton of the three

this doesn't prove shit these videos are fake anyway


----------



## turkproducer (Jun 4, 2021)

Warlow said:


> world view shattering all of a sudden albanian boy?
> 
> don't backtrack now


what? i always been heightpilled


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 4, 2021)

you have all got to remember some women put more emphasis on height and some face, some girls will date a guy who is tall even tho his face is terrible because they first and foremost care about height, same with face and vice verca


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> that video is cringe as fuck
> 
> also stop trying to deny the heightpill the heightpill is very much real, i always see guys with girlfriends who are 6ft1+ and they can get away with so much, bald, overweight, bad features, a combanaton of the three
> 
> this doesn't prove shit these videos are fake anyway


The height pill is real if you're below 5'10" and normie.

But there are people on this forum who genuinely believe that a 6'5" normie has the same appeal as a 5'7" Chad.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> you have all got to remember some women put more emphasis on height and some face, some girls will date a guy who is tall even tho his face is terrible because they first and foremost care about height, same with face and vice verca


"yEs aLl gIrLs hAvE dIfFeReNt tYpEs. SoMe gIrLS lIKe sHOrT gUyS tOo."

The only type girls have is Chad face, not short, and nordic/med/black/mixed.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> The height pill is real if you're below 5'10" and normie.
> 
> But there are people on this forum who genuinely believe that a 6'5" normie has the same appeal as a 5'7" Chad.


for some women it would sure the majority would cpick the short chad but there are women out there who care about height more then face, aslong as there not extremley ugly ofc


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> for some women it would sure the majority would cpick the short chad but there are women out there who care about height more then face, aslong as there not extremley ugly ofc


Find one girl under 25 years old who would pick a 6'5" normie over a 5'7" Chad. Girls only pick tall guys when they're ready to settle down and have kids.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> yEs aLl gIrLs hAvE dIfFeReNt tYpEs. SoMe gIrLS lIKe sHOrT gUyS tOo.
> 
> The only type girls have is face, not short, and nordic/med/black/mixed.


your coping hard about height and race now 

your clearly not blackpilled and only like to hear the things that suit you


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Find one girl under 25 years old who would pick a 6'5" normie over a 5'7" Chad. Girls only pick tall guys when they're ready to settle down and have kids.


are you reading what your fucking saying

i have never heard a bigger cope just please shut the fuck up you have no idea what your talking about


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> are you reading what your fucking saying
> 
> i have never heard a bigger cope just please shut the fuck up you have no idea what your talking about








Can't even reply to my post as it counters your worldview. There are no girls who prefer a tall normie over a Chad. Women would rather settle with a tall normie than a short one, but with online dating and no enforced monogamy, girls don't have to settle for anyone until they're older and ready to have kids.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1165419
> 
> 
> Can't even reply to my post as it counters your worldview. There are no girls who prefer a tall normie over a Chad. Women would rather settle with a tall normie than a short one, but with online dating and no enforced monogamy, girls don't have to settle for anyone until they're older and ready to have kids.


more coping from you

you literally just said women pick tall men when they want to settle down

that is the most retarted statement ive heard on this site

your borderline bluepilled


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> and gets rejected by every girl.
> 
> JFL at people thinking 6'5" with normie face is equal to 5'7" with Chad face. You think Vinnie Hacker or Taylor Lautner would get rejected by beckies?
> 
> ...



Cold approaches are a fucking meme unless they are in an appropriate setting like a bar or club not on a fucking campus jfl


----------



## Uzezi (Jun 4, 2021)

Using only height in the day thinking girls will fuck you in IRL lol





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## gamma (Jun 4, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Cold approaches are a fucking meme unless they are in an appropriate setting like a bar or club not on a fucking campus jfl


I've seen videos where Pua managed to get girls'number cold approaching in campus


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Jun 4, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> you have all got to remember some women put more emphasis on height and some face, some girls will date a guy who is tall even tho his face is terrible because they first and foremost care about height, same with face and vice verca


This. Each girl differs in what feature they may value the most in a guy


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> more coping from you
> 
> you literally just said women pick tall men when they want to settle down
> 
> ...


Settle down means she will fuck until she pops out a kid then you'll have a dead bedroom. That means she's not attracted to you and is only using you since she can't get Chad so would rather have a tall normie for genes.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Jun 4, 2021)

This guy is so awkward and too upfront. This guy doesn’t know how to have a convo either

You want a true example of heightpill? Search up ThatwasEpic on YouTube and watch him picking up girls, his demeanor and convo skills are amazing and that makes a big difference. He’s a 6’2 normie


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

Toska said:


> This. Each girl differs in what feature they may value the most in a guy


That means eyes, jaw, hair, face/pheno, etc. Height isn't in the equation. If that's the case, guys with top 1% of height would be getting tons of attention.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

Toska said:


> This guy is so awkward and too upfront. This guy doesn’t know how to have a convo either
> 
> You want a true example of heightpill? Search up ThatwasEpic on YouTube and watch him picking up girls, his demeanor and convo skills are amazing and that makes a big difference. He’s a 6’2 normie


His videos are staged. He's definitely not a normie either.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> That means eyes, jaw, hair, face/pheno, etc. Height isn't in the equation. If that's the case, guys with top 1% of height would be getting tons of attention.


Height is just one factor but it’s a big one. Obviously face matters, and those guys with top 1 percent of height look like deformed ogres in the face. Height is just a multiplier of your face value for most girls


----------



## LooksPSL (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Would Chad get rejected by beckies? I've heard you say 6'5" normie == 5'7" Chad.


Yes dude. You people need to go outside.

a legit psl 7 chad would get rejected by most girls if he literally just said “hey I’m a chad can I get your number”

Of course some girls will say yes but if you think he’s have more success than failures you people need to get off this site for a while


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> Yes dude. You people need to go outside.
> 
> a legit psl 7 chad would get rejected by most girls if he literally just said “hey I’m a chad can I get your number”
> 
> Of course some girls will say yes but if you think he’s have more success than failures you people need to get off this site for a while














"I have a boyfriend." 

The girls would giggle and start a conversation with them.


----------



## LooksPSL (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1165441
> View attachment 1165442
> 
> 
> ...


If they literally just said “hi I’m hot can I have your number” awkwardly they would have more rejections than not


----------



## Uzezi (Jun 4, 2021)

The dude would have more success saying this than the autistic "I am 6'5"





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> If they literally just said “hi I’m hot can I have your number” awkwardly they would have more rejections than not


No they wouldn't. The girls would giggle and carry a conversation so that she won't seem like a slut if she just coughed up the number right away. The girls would see him walking and hope that he approaches them.


----------



## LooksPSL (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1165441
> View attachment 1165442
> View attachment 1165443
> 
> ...


There was that pua guy named Paul something from New York.

He had a chad face and was 6’2 and said he got rejected 90% of the time. And that’s with him having game and practicing pua

A chad whose 5’7 acting weird and autistic would not have much success


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

Toska said:


> Height is just one factor but it’s a big one. Obviously face matters, and those guys with top 1 percent of height look like deformed ogres in the face. Height is just a multiplier of your face value for most girls


Exactly. So height itself is not a feature such as jaw, eye area, etc. It's simply a convenient bonus.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> There was that pua guy named Paul something from New York.
> 
> He had a chad face and was 6’2 and said he got rejected 90% of the time. And that’s with him having game and practicing pua
> 
> A chad whose 5’7 acting weird and autistic would not have much success


Paul Janka. He was approaching in NYC though. It's filled with rich Chads and a lot of girls are already taken by one.

A college campus is a lot different. Girls want to experiment with guys so they will be a slut to a Chad. Paul Janka would have a 90% success rate in college at his prime.


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 4, 2021)

hi, i have 6'5. can you give me your number? jfl

if it was a normal approach he would have their LOL numbers. he has 6'5+ chadlite face


----------



## LooksPSL (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Paul Janka. He was approaching in NYC though. It's filled with rich Chads and a lot of girls are already taken by one.
> 
> A college campus is a lot different. Girls want to experiment with guys so they will be a slut to a Chad. Paul Janka would have a 90% success rate in college at his prime.


With actual game sure.

Most good looking college girls get hit on everyday and can get a chad on tinder or a frat party whenever they want.

Theyre not desperate. Most won’t give out their number to some good looking guy just for saying “hi I’m hot give me your number”, they could go on tinder and get better in 10 minutes


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> hi, i have 6'5. can you give me your number? jfl
> 
> if it was a normal approach he would have their LOL numbers. he has 6'5+ chadlite face


Not Chadlite. Low tier normie. In the closeups you can see his big nose, bad eye area, etc.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> With actual game sure.
> 
> Most good looking college girls get hit on everyday and can get a chad on tinder or a frat party whenever they want.
> 
> Theyre not desperate. Most won’t give out their number to some good looking guy just for saying “hi I’m hot give me your number”, they could go on tinder and get better in 10 minutes


The beckies in the video all would. He got rejected by 3-5/10s. Only 1 girl was stacylite+.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> he is approaching like an absolute autist faggot, “hey i’m 6’5” he sounds so insecure, like he is parading his only positive feature
> 
> also PUA is largely a meme, put this guy in a club setting or tinder and gymmaxxed i think he would do a lot better





LooksPSL said:


> With actual game sure.
> 
> Most good looking college girls get hit on everyday and can get a chad on tinder or a frat party whenever they want.
> 
> Theyre not desperate. Most won’t give out their number to some good looking guy just for saying “hi I’m hot give me your number”, they could go on tinder and get better in 10 minutes





SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Cold approaches are a fucking meme unless they are in an appropriate setting like a bar or club not on a fucking campus jfl





wanttobeattractive said:


> more coping from you
> 
> you literally just said women pick tall men when they want to settle down
> 
> ...





SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> 6’4 guy with a top 1% face would definitely get girls with an autistic approach. But this guy isnt that good looking, and that kind of stuff really only works if you are, like you say top 1% face and top 1% height, which is 1 in ten thousand dudes


Holy shit I was wrong. Even with his truecel nose, aspie haircut, and slavic eye area, he got every girl's number here in this video:




Brb going to go to the local college and getting every girl's number. Height pill is brutal.


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Not Chadlite. Low tier normie. In the closeups you can see his big nose, bad eye area, etc.









the nose destroys him, yet i believe he is an HTN. with a rhinoplasty and a better eyebrow would be a chadlite


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 4, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> View attachment 1165447
> View attachment 1165448
> the nose destroys him, yet i believe he is an HTN. with a rhinoplasty and a better eyebrow would be a chadlite


I had the same nose as him before rhinoplasty. I got it during quarantine and my face looks exactly like his aside from that (not counting receding hairline that I cover). You think that's enough to ascend me? Girls who've seen me without a mask haven't seemed to give any IOIs yet.


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Holy shit I was wrong. Even with his truecel nose, aspie haircut, and slavic eye area, he got every girl's number here in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because he doesn't look like an aspie talking anymore


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I had the same nose as him before rhinoplasty. I got it during quarantine and my face looks exactly like his aside from that (not counting receding hairline that I cover). You think that's enough to ascend me? Girls who've seen me without a mask haven't seemed to give any IOIs yet.


how is the rest of your face? can you PM?

are you going to the gym? this is very important at your height


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jun 5, 2021)

Toska said:


> This guy is so awkward and too upfront. This guy doesn’t know how to have a convo either
> 
> You want a true example of heightpill? Search up ThatwasEpic on YouTube and watch him picking up girls, his demeanor and convo skills are amazing and that makes a big difference. He’s a 6’2 normie


ThatwasEpic is Chadlite tbh and smooth af only failod by body


----------



## NotoriousJIG (Jun 5, 2021)

You absolute retard stop citing celebrities, they can cold approach any girl because they’re FAMOUS, not because they’re chads, can’t quite call yourself chad if you’re under 5’9.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 5, 2021)

NotoriousJIG said:


> You absolute retard stop citing celebrities, they can cold approach any girl because they’re FAMOUS, not because they’re chads, can’t quite call yourself chad if you’re under 5’9.


I'm more so referring to a random college student who LOOKS like them.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jun 5, 2021)

Jesus christ this site is going to absolute shit
first ratios didnt matter
then nt matters most
and now fucking height doesnt matter? Whats next? Just be curry bro? Im in absolute shock of this site i cant even


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 5, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Jesus christ this site is going to absolute shit
> first ratios didnt matter
> then nt matters most
> and now fucking height doesnt matter? Whats next? Just be curry bro? Im in absolute shock of this site i cant even


Height matters. I just didn't think that height mattered past 6'0". Now I realize it does:



LooksOverAll said:


> Holy shit I was wrong. Even with his truecel nose, aspie haircut, and slavic eye area, he got every girl's number here in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawton88 (Jun 5, 2021)

This guy seems to be having a hard time. I wonder if he was 6 foot plus would he get much better results.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 5, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> This guy seems to be having a hard time. I wonder if he was 6 foot plus would he get much better results.



He would have better results if he didn't have an Indian accent. Indian accent = automatic creep in the US.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 5, 2021)

He got rejected for approaching awkwardly, 
Imagine saying "sup baby i have hunter eyes and a wide jaw do you want my number?" same thing.,


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 5, 2021)

Toska said:


> This. Each girl differs in what feature they may value the most in a guy


non-retarded user on this forum. How is it possible


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 5, 2021)

Daw said:


> He got rejected for approaching awkwardly,
> Imagine saying "sup baby i have hunter eyes and a wide jaw do you want my number?" same thing.,


"Hey I'm cute you think I can get your number?"







"Sorry I have a boyfriend."








No. They would say "teehee what? My number? Sure".


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Taylor Lautner and Vinnie Hacker could easily do this and are below average in height. * They just have top 1% face.*


is this nigga serious?


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> No. They would say "teehee what? My number? Sure".


Not always,
That face is rare than just 6 foot 5 height


----------



## one job away (Jun 5, 2021)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> His approach is too direct, as a wise man once said, bitches be crazy, they dont know what they want so even if you put it in their face they will reject it. Instead you need to manipulate their emotions by greeting by them and acting nt and building up the conversation. Obviously your looks are still the biggest element but its not like with height or a good face or even both that you can just walk up to women and ask them “wanna bang” and get a good response. Also it seems like a small difference but saying “can I...” or “would you like...” is much worse than saying “give me your number” or “hey put your number in my phone we can chill sometime”. Personality/game definitely has its value


I don’t think a wise man once said you need to be NT jfl


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 5, 2021)

Daw said:


> Not always,
> That face is rare than just 6 foot 5 height


6'5" height is ~0.5%. A true Chad face is pretty close to the same number.


thinwhiteduke said:


> is this nigga serious?


Yes. 1-2 guys in every grade in high school had a Chad face in my school.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 6'5" height is ~0.5%. A true Chad face is pretty close to the same number.
> 
> Yes. 1-2 guys in every grade in high school had a Chad face in my school.


Still, Saying im 6 foot 5 can i get your number wont get any number


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Taylor Lautner and Vinnie Hacker could easily do this and are below average in height. They just have top 1% face.


I wouldn't say they're that high up facially


----------



## Germania (Jun 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> and gets rejected by every girl.
> 
> JFL at people thinking 6'5" with normie face is equal to 5'7" with Chad face. You think Vinnie Hacker or Taylor Lautner would get rejected by beckies?
> 
> ...



Retarded thread, my 5'8" friend is slaying due to daygame, so what?


----------



## garfyld (Jun 5, 2021)

Cringe


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 5, 2021)

Daw said:


> Still, Saying im 6 foot 5 can i get your number wont get any number


If a guy with a 7 PSL face said the same thing but "I'm cute can I get your number" it would work.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 5, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> I wouldn't say they're that high up facially


Where tf are you from that 1/100 guys is better looking than them?


Germania said:


> Retarded thread, my 5'8" friend is slaying due to daygame, so what?


Cold approaching is a meme unless you are attractive. This site exists for a reason.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 5, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> If a guy with a 7 PSL face said the same thing but "I'm cute can I get your number" it would work.


6’5 = cute?
You mean hot
Im so hot can i get ur number


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 5, 2021)

Daw said:


> 6’5 = cute?
> You mean hot
> Im so hot can i get ur number


I'm not talking about someone who's 6'5". I'm talking about 7 PSL face and any height (over 5'9").

Every NT zoomer says "cute" now when referring to hot guys.


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 5, 2021)

He’s autistic dumbass , I’ve run chadfishes using autistic text game and they always get ghosted


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 5, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> He’s autistic dumbass , I’ve run chadfishes using autistic text game and they always get ghosted


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 5, 2021)

View attachment 1166612

Keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm not talking about someone who's 6'5". I'm talking about 7 PSL face and any height (over 5'9").
> 
> Every NT zoomer says "cute" now when referring to hot guys.


Well cute makes the word less impactful
Saying im 6’5 as a first word will just make the girl think his whole life and personality is about his height, its just annoying. Saying im hot can i have your number will obviously have the same effect


----------



## klamus (Jun 6, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 1% of men are 6'4" and let's assume 1% of men are facially Chad. You're bluepilled if you think a guy with a top 1% face can't get a girls number with the most autistic approach.


Cope. 6'4 is 2 sd from average so 2,5%


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 6, 2021)

Daw said:


> Well cute makes the word less impactful
> Saying im 6’5 as a first word will just make the girl think his whole life and personality is about his height, its just annoying. Saying im hot can i have your number will obviously have the same effect


Cope. If a 5 PSL girl came up to me and said "I'm hot can here's number" I would have no problem. A 7 PSL guy doing it would have the same reaction.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 6, 2021)

klamus said:


> Cope. 6'4 is 2 sd from average so 2,5%


99th percentile in the US.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 10, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> View attachment 1165441
> View attachment 1165442
> View attachment 1165443
> 
> ...


----------

